# Simple way to improve magnet strength on a Tengyun V1



## MDoe8 (Dec 8, 2020)

I don't know about you, but I love the Tengyun V1...it desperately needed an increase in magnet strength though. With this, I decided to look into it. Putting magnets in the center caps would not work very well because of the shape of the pieces. Replacing stock magnets isn't very feasible either. Then I went down the path of trying the same method that folks are using to increase the magnet strength of the RS3M 2020. Unfortunately, the caps on the Tengyun's edge pieces are pretty tight and it felt like I was going to break them, so I did not go forward with that.

Here's what I did:

I removed the caps from the corner pieces and placed stronger magnets on top of the three existing magnets. This is a bit weird as there is a plastic "stalk" in the way, so the magnets may sit at a slight angle, but it still works. I have 100 solves in it now without them moving, so I'm confident they will stay put. This method worked well, there is a noticeable increase in strength. That being said, I recommend using higher strength magnets as the impact wasn't quite drastic enough for me...it worked though! Maybe I'll look at stronger magnets in the future.


----------



## MDoe8 (Dec 11, 2020)

Update: The magnets did eventually connect to each other within the corner pieces. I had to go back in and glue them down, but it's still working. Added just a bit more magnetic strength to the cube, but still keeping it flexible/smooth.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 10, 2021)

Interesting. I will try it on my Tengyun and will see the results. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## qwr (Jan 24, 2021)

How did you get the corner caps off? I don't want to pry too hard. It looks like they have plastic tabs that have to be pushed in for all three faces.

Edit: I got one corner's caps off but it took a bunch of prying with my fingernails. Definitely not easy to do.
It's much easier with a flathead screwdriver and a little force on the tabs. I may make a video on how to do this.


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2021)

Here's my video on it


----------



## MDoe8 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hey sorry, just saw this response. Thanks for posting the video! Hope it will help some others! Like mentioned above, I had to eventually glue the magnets down as they ended up moving around in the corner pieces. Also, I think I would put even stronger magnets on it. It's a definite improvement, but could benefit from being even stronger I think. Hope you are enjoying the difference!


----------



## qwr (Feb 5, 2021)

I haven't had a magnets moving around problem yet. Did you use the Cubicle RS3M 2020 magnet kit? Also as my personal preference the weak magnets compliment the soft turning of the puzzle. I thought the RS3M 2020 itself had adequate magnets while a lot of people apparently complained the magnets were too weak, though the magnet strength has no impact on my performance.


----------



## MDoe8 (Feb 5, 2021)

I bought n50 4x2's for mine. Not sure what magnets the rs3m kit comes with. Definitely a notable improvement, just wish I did a bit more.


----------



## qwr (Dec 27, 2021)

Do you think it is safe to cut off the little yellow stalk holding in each magnet? I tried it but it seems like the yellow part will fall out if I cut it away completely unless I glue it down. Also it's not easy at all to cut and using a nail clipper kinda works but not really - what I need are small wire cutters but it still can't reach all the way.

To avoid the yellow stalk, I would get ring magnets like they use in the cube, but I can't find any of the right size: something like 4x1 (4mm diameter) with 2mm diameter hole. (https://www.amazingmagnets.com/p-3241-dh063a2-063-n42.aspx this hole is too small)

According to TheCubicle, their RS3M kit came with N48s. So the magnet strength is still too weak.


----------

